# best on-line parts/accessory site(s)



## windsurfer (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,

New to the forum. Live in Alberta, Canada. On a budget. Relatively new road cycler.
Looking for the best on-line sites for parts(tires, componets, etc.). Am leary of shipping/duty costs...

Where have people used and been happy and conversley, unhappy with?

Thanks for your replies

Bobcat Jones


----------



## HOLLYW00D (Apr 9, 2011)

check this out: http://bikeshops.mtbr.com/cat/around-the-world/canada/canada-alberta/PLS_6224crx.aspx

here's another cool site: http://www.canadianmade.com/bikes.htm


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in Toronto & buy mostly from the UK retailers:
Ribble
Wiggle
Total

in Canada I've dealt with Tufo who is in BC.

In the US
Jenson
Bikeman

For packages under $100 I'd say you have a pretty good chance of getting through duty & tax free. even over that it's not 100%.


----------



## HOLLYW00D (Apr 9, 2011)

speaking of UK dealers: Merlin Cycles has good prices (especially if you join their free VIP club) and free shipping over a certain amount. picked up an apex groupset for a hair over $400. here's the site: http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/


***EDIT***
$425 on the groupset.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I use ribble and wiggle too. Probikekit is sometimes good. I should check out total.


----------



## windsurfer (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies,

Are the UK sites really that good? and is the shipping/duty charges inline with Canadian and/or american sites?

Thanks,

Bobcat Jones


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Yup, price are MUCH cheaper than anything in Canada with the UK sites and many have free/low shipping to Canada. Not to mention NO TAX. 
I know it's crappy but I hardly buy anything bike related in a real 'store' anymore.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a couple of cautionary notes...

Being located in the US, I can't speak for Canadian customs/ regulations, but some CC's charge for international purchases, and many web stores aren't clear on customs charges. 

When I purchased an RS-80 wheelset from Ribble's, I was charged a $17 'international fee' on my CC and an additional $47 was owed for customs charges (in addition to shipping charges). Some of the charges were no doubt due to the oversized box, but still something to consider when ordering.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Cautionary notes part 2.

I have ordered wheels and a group from Ribble with none of the extra charges noted above - this is not to say you won't get charged extra by the U.S. customs - just that it is arbitrary, as they are not able to search every shipment that goes through the points of entry.

Even with the added charges PJ was probably still better off than buying stateside for like items.

Expecting another shipment from Ribble tomorrow - we'll see.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> Cautionary notes part 2.
> 
> I have ordered wheels and a group from Ribble with none of the extra charges noted above - this is not to say you won't get charged extra by the U.S. customs - just that it is arbitrary, as they are not able to search every shipment that goes through the points of entry.
> 
> ...


All points worth noting and you're correct, the products ordered were still less than I could have gotten here at the time (thus my agreement to pay the customs fee). I'm guessing the CC charge would probably haver stuck unless disputed. 

My intention was simply to raise the cautionary flag to members who may think there are no other charges. As you pointed out, there may not be, but there may be. I think overseas 'stores' should post this info in their FAQ or shipping sections (and emailed Ribble's stating the same), but they apparently think _not _offering it is to their advantage.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Was the CC charge from Ribble or your CC company for them having to do the currency exchange? (this may be arbritrary as well from one CC company to the next).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> Was the CC charge from Ribble or your CC company for them having to do the currency exchange? (this may be arbritrary as well from one CC company to the next).


No, the CC charge was from my bank. And yes, I agree that CC policies vary by bank. 

I don't know specifically what 'international charge' means, so I can't say definitively if it was for the currency exchange, but I'm sure if I waded through my CC documentation I could find out.

Just to clarify, I'm not faulting Ribble's for that charge, only that their website 'ignores' the possibility of additional customs fees on international orders. Short term, it might make some sense to do so because they get that first order, but long term, it doesn't (IMHO).


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> No, the CC charge was from my bank. And yes, I agree that CC policies vary by bank.
> 
> I don't know specifically what 'international charge' means, so I can't say definitively if it was for the currency exchange, but I'm sure if I waded through my CC documentation I could find out.
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm not faulting Ribble's for that charge, only that their website 'ignores' the possibility of additional customs fees on international orders. Short term, it might make some sense to do so because they get that first order, but long term, it doesn't (IMHO).


actually PJ they don't

"Overseas

Please allow the following delivery times.
Europe 3-7 days
Rest of the World including USA, Canada, Australia and New Zealand 6-12 days

Carriage charges are based on weight, volume and destination. Our site will calculate this for you and advise you of the charge before you accept the order.

*Please note that there may be import duties due on the goods you are buying. We suggest you contact your local customs office to find out if any duties apply.
*
Bikes We do not supply bikes to overseas destinations (exceptions to this are UK Islands, Channel Islands and Republic of Ireland as stated above)


http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/publish.asp?what=delivery&page=1


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> actually PJ they don't


Glad to see that. They've apparently updated their shipping info since I made my purchase, so kudo's to Ribbles. Maybe my 'scathing' email helped.  

Still, it's worth noting that when making purchases overseas, read the fine print - and beware of any extra fees.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Reiceved an order from Ribble yesterday - 6 working days from when placed to Colorado.

Will post any extra charges when the visa bill comes in early next month.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> Reiceved an order from Ribble yesterday - 6 working days from when placed to Colorado.
> 
> Will post any extra charges when the visa bill comes in early next month.


If there were any customs charges due I'd hazard a guess that you'd know by now. I couldn't take possession of the box until they were paid. 

IIRC Ribble's was quick to process and deliver my order.

Fingers crossed on any CC 'surcharges'.


----------



## kachun (Dec 19, 2010)

I am in Vancouver and have ordered from Wiggle before. With our dollar so strong and the much cheaper prices in the UK, the total of the order with the tax and service charge CBSA takes, it's still cheaper than buying local.


----------



## creekchub (Feb 7, 2009)

EBay...


----------



## BelgianWaffle (Jun 8, 2011)

*Website Question*

Hey all, tried posting this in a new thread but since I am brand new to the site it won't let me. Does anyone have an experience with a website called international-bicycle.com? I stumbled upon it and it has many of the bikes I have been researching for significantly less money than other places I have seen them. I am concerned since the website doesn't have much info and is based out of Jakarta. Are these knock-offs? If anyone has ever ordered from this site or heard about it please let me know. Thanks


----------

